# Mack snow Enigma



## Richard1white (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi, I have a male and female Mack snow enigmas.
Would some kind person show me all the possible outcomes of mating them together and the liklyhood.
Thanks,
Rich:bash:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

If both enigmas are one copy then....
6.25% Normal
6.25% Super Snow
6.25% Wnigma 2 copy
6.25% Super Snow enigma 2 copy
12.5% Enigma 1copy
12.5% Mac k Snow
25% MAck snow enigma 1copy 
12.5% Mack snow enigma 2copy 
12.5% Super snow enigma 1copy

There will be no difference between the one and two copy enigmas visually


----------



## Richard1white (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for that.
Sorry I am so thick but what is '1 copy'


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Before breeding two Enigma's together you really need to be 100% sure.
None of the breeder Enigma's used for breeding are expressing the Enigma syndrome(Spinning,star gazing,flipping).

[1C]Snow enigma SPLIT Super snow X [1C]Snow enigma SPLIT Super snow = .

Normal.
[1C]Enigma.
[2C]Enigma.
Snow SPLIT Super snow.
[1C]Snow enigma SPLIT Super snow.
[2C]Snow enigma SPLIT Super snow.
Super snow.
[1C]Super snow enigma.
[2C]Super snow enigma.
------
[2C]Snow enigma SPLIT Super snow X [1C]Snow enigma SPLIT Super snow = .

[1C]Enigma.
[2C]Enigma.
[1C]Snow enigma SPLIT Super snow.
[2C]Snow enigma SPLIT Super snow.
[1C]Super snow enigma.
[2C]Super snow enigma.
------
[2C]Snow enigma SPLIT Super snow X [2C]Snow enigma SPLIT Super snow = .

[2C]Enigma.
[2C]Snow enigma SPLIT Super snow.
[2C]Super snow enigma.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*I, m, o,*

Jesus gazz, we agree on something at last, Haha, 

Ive had bad stargazing/spinning offspring with Enigma to non Enigma pairings, and non of the Enigma parents showed any problems, 
I,M,O, breeding Enigma to Enigma not a really good idea,
I even emailed Ron Tremper and Steve Sykes about doing it and they both said they wouldnt do it now because of the problems, but they said they have thought about it in the past, 
which reading between the lines I think they probably have done so and seen the results, (but thats my opinion)
but there are some on the forum who disagree, which is their choice.

p/s when gazz says split it means het!.


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

gazz your getting stupid now, the OP know his animals as mack snow enigmas. 

Why go and confuse things???

your "help" is beginning not to help now.....

That term split has about as much chance of becoming the norm as betamax coming back...


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Slurm said:


> gazz your getting stupid now, the OP know his animals as mack snow enigmas.
> 
> Why go and confuse things???
> 
> ...


 
Where do Super snows come from :2thumb:BINGO!:2thumb: Macks snows.So it's easy to concluded that a Snow SPLIT Super snow = Mack snow.You don't seem to give the people of this forum much credit.Are you implying they are :iamwithstupid:?.I don't know about you but i give people a little more created than that: victory:.


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

gazz said:


> So it's easy to concluded that a Snow SPLIT Super snow = Mack snow.


So why not just call it mack snow then.

Your seriously under estimating peoples ability yourself, do you not think people are capable of understanding that mack is the het for mack super??

you can post about "split" until your fingers bleed but i bet no one accepts it as common terminology, im still waiting for anyone else on this forum to use it, :lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Slurm said:


> So why not just call it mack snow then.
> 
> Your seriously under estimating peoples ability yourself, do you not think people are capable of understanding that mack is the het for mack super??
> 
> you can post about "split" until your fingers bleed but i bet no one accepts it as common terminology, im still waiting for anyone else on this forum to use it, :lol2:


Sorry you'll have to speak up.I can't hear you: victory:.


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

cant we all just get used to the fact that if gazz wants to use the term split then just let him carry on using that term, hes got it written in his personal message thing if anyone doesnt understand it. it all concludes to the same thing at the end of the day and that being het, remember (this is gna be hard to put into words now) tom-ato (as the americans would call it) or tomato as we (uk citizens) would call it. so split as gazz would call it and het as the majority of people on the forum would call it (for now, im sure many other people may like the termonology on split instead of het)


----------



## Richard1white (Feb 4, 2009)

I am even more confused now:beer8:

I think I have Enigma syndrome myself now (Spinning,star gazing,flipping)




sam12345 said:


> If both enigmas are one copy then....
> 6.25% Normal
> 6.25% Super Snow
> 6.25% Wnigma 2 copy
> ...


Is a one copy an Enigma (Normal X Enigma) and a two copy a 'super enigma' (enigma X enigma)?
Since enigma and mack snow are both co dom, if both parents are Mack snow enigmas does all the off spring not have to be mack snow and enigma as a minimum?

As for Gazz
is a
'[1C]Snow enigma SPLIT Super snow X [1C]Snow enigma SPLIT Super snow '
The same as:

[1c Snow enigma Het super snow X [1C] Snow enigma Het super snow


and is a 'Snow enigma Het su'per snow' the same as a:
Super Snow Enigma ?




gazz said:


> Before breeding two Enigma's together you really need to be 100% sure.
> None of the breeder Enigma's used for breeding are expressing the Enigma syndrome(Spinning,star gazing,flipping).
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry if I am total missing this but I am confused.


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

nice one gazz, well done mate...:bash:

Richard dont worry gazz is just trying to push previously unused terminology in, he used to be helpful:whistling2:

"and is a 'Snow enigma Het su'per snow' the same as a:
Super Snow Enigma ?" no its a mack snow enigma.

het is only one copy.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Right, seems things are getting more complicated than they need to be here. OP, I'm not sure how much you know, so I'll start from the bottom.

Heterozygous (het, 1 copy) means the animal is carrying 2 different genes in the gene pair in question.

Homozygous (****, 2 copy) means the animals is carrying 2 identical genes in the gene pair in question.

As Enigma is a dominant mutation, both the heterozygous and homozygous states visually look the same.

Snow SPLIT Supersnow is Gazzs way of saying Mack snow. I personally don't use it or get on with it. Mack snow is the heterozygous state whilst a Mack supersnow is the homozygous state.

I know you are trying to help Gazz, but I don't think the new terms really are, People understand what a Mack snow is (generally), what false eclipse is, what Jungle is.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Dito, I totally agree, like Ive said to you before use your knowlege to help not confuse!, its ok for those of us that know what your talking about, even though it cheeses some of us off sometimes, *
*But for someone thats new to the world of leo genetics and is just asking for help its just going to freak them out*.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

> As for Gazz is a
> 
> '[1C]Snow enigma SPLIT Super snow X [1C]Snow enigma SPLIT Super snow'
> 
> ...




:no1::thumb:.




> And is a 'Snow enigma HET Super snow' the same as a:
> Super Snow Enigma ?


No a Snow enigma HET Super snow is [Heterozygous]Super snow and a Super snow enigma is [Homozygous]Super snow.


----------



## Richard1white (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. I understand a little bit more now.
I am sure Gazz is trying to be helpful but if I understood his explanation then I would not have needed to ask the question in the first place.
Thanks anyway,
Rich


----------

